# Respray - Protection Detail req. - Glasgow



## amccan10 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for some help. I'm just about to get my scooby resprayed within the next few weeks and I'm looking to get it detailed afterwards.

What treatments etc would you guys recommend to ensure that my new paintwork has the best possible protection and is there anyone in Glasgow area looking for some work. 

Andy


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

For the best possible protection I'd personally recommend gtechniq c1 (will help prevent swirl marks and last upwards up a year very easily) - however there are loads of great products out there depending on what you require.

Any protection can go straight on without any machine polishing / paintwork correction but it is more than likely that the finish left by the bodyshop will be able to be improved on by further polishing and refining - however if the bodyshop is pretty good this shouldn't take long at all.

I'm based in Glasgow so feel free to give me a call if I can help.

Cheers

Robert


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Personally i would leave it for a few weeks for the paint to gas and cure.

Also have a look here for detailers ring around get prices.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867


----------



## amccan10 (Apr 15, 2008)

Incredible Detail said:


> For the best possible protection I'd personally recommend gtechniq c1
> Robert


never heard of this before, how is it applied? rough cost?

Andy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

amccan10 said:


> never heard of this before, how is it applied? rough cost?
> 
> Andy


have a look at the gtechniq subforum for c1 threads.

application.. wipe on, wipe off excess after about 30 seconds.
pro application only as if done wrong and allowed to crystalise on the paint then it needs heavy machine polishing to remove it.
its harder than most clearcoat paint.

rough cost £35-50 to coat one car (product cost)


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

amccan10 said:


> never heard of this before, how is it applied? rough cost?
> 
> Andy


Roughly as craig said above. The product is very expensive and takes a lot more time to apply and remove than a wax so incurs an extra cost on top of a standard detail.

Cheers

Robert


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd definately recommend C1 after a respray, looks like Robert's your man for this one Andy:thumb: as it's professional application only(recommended)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Incredible Detail said:


> Roughly as craig said above. The product is very expensive and takes a lot more time to apply and remove than a wax so incurs an extra cost on top of a standard detail.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Robert


sorry Robert.. i dont agree on the last part of that..
if you include curing time of a nice wax (15-20 minutes) application and buffing of said wax..

i wouldn't say c1 is much if any longer to apply to the car.

however.. i will agree its somewhat expensive, and requires someone who knows how to apply it.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Gordon(Caledonia) and DaveKG would be my recommendation for the Glasgow area.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> sorry Robert.. i dont agree on the last part of that..
> if you include curing time of a nice wax (15-20 minutes) application and buffing of said wax..
> 
> i wouldn't say c1 is much if any longer to apply to the car.
> ...


If I was including curing times then I'd agree that the times aren't that far off but I wouldn't (and don't) include curing time when I'm taking into account how long a car takes to wax. So for example waxing car 10 minutes, leave wax to cure 20 minutes, buff wax off 10 minutes - total time taken up by waxing is only 20 minutes as I'm busy doing other things. Also "nice wax" I use, which is arguably the best out there, is cured by the time I get back round to buff it off so doesn't really have the 15-20 minutes curing time that you have to deal with when your waxing.

I've timed how long C1 take to apply to a car and not including curing time it takes me more than double the time. So as I said above "a lot more time" double the time is a lot more time. However the additional cost for me applying C1 is the product cost and not the time as over a standard detail (usually at very least 8 hours for me) as 20 minutes more to apply C1 is negligible. I'm sure you'll agree that is does take longer and it's just you're including the curing times of your waxes which isn't dead time so shouldn't really be included...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Incredible Detail said:


> If I was including curing times then I'd agree that the times aren't that far off but I wouldn't (and don't) include curing time when I'm taking into account how long a car takes to wax. So for example waxing car 10 minutes, leave wax to cure 20 minutes, buff wax off 10 minutes - total time taken up by waxing is only 20 minutes as I'm busy doing other things. Also "nice wax" I use, which is arguably the best out there, is cured by the time I get back round to buff it off so doesn't really have the 15-20 minutes curing time that you have to deal with when your waxing.
> 
> I've timed how long C1 take to apply to a car and not including curing time it takes me more than double the time. So as I said above "a lot more time" double the time is a lot more time. However the additional cost for me applying C1 is the product cost and not the time as over a standard detail (usually at very least 8 hours for me) as 20 minutes more to apply C1 is negligible. I'm sure you'll agree that is does take longer and it's just you're including the curing times of your waxes which isn't dead time so shouldn't really be included...


okay.. if your using the curing time elsewhere then yes i'll agree it takes more time..


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

DE 1981 said:


> Gordon(Caledonia) and DaveKG would be my recommendation for the Glasgow area.


Thanks for the kind words, but I've retired from detailing  However, Gordon is still very much around, and would be worth a call...

As Grizzle has said though, if I was looking for a detailer my personal suggestion would be to ring around a few in your area and the link in his post provides the details for doing this - discuss your options with them on the phone and then choose who would work best for you, and to compliment this have a look in The Studio section to see the work the detailers produce as well which will help guide your choice. It is a moderate sized investment, having your car detailed, so I'd be ringing around a few and discussing before making my choice


----------



## amccan10 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys.

Just one last question,

So would it be best to have the car detailed fresh out of the bodyshop or to wait a few weeks?


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

amccan10 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> Just one last question,
> 
> So would it be best to have the car detailed fresh out of the bodyshop or to wait a few weeks?


You will need to wait a few weeks (usually 14-28 days is best but check with the body shop) for the lacquer to fully harden before any waxes can be applied.


----------

